# Mark McMorris board?



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

That is a GRAPHIC of a 2015 Process or Process Flying V


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Which ever one he is being paid to sell at a given time. Don't be suckered by marketing. Pros will ride anything they're given. It's not because it's better.


----------



## The Viking (Mar 22, 2014)

ICary: Thank you.



jtg said:


> Which ever one he is being paid to sell at a given time. Don't be suckered by marketing. Pros will ride anything they're given. It's not because it's better.


It's not because I think that it is better, I just think that it has a cool graphic.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> Which ever one he is being paid to sell at a given time. Don't be suckered by marketing. Pros will ride anything they're given. It's not because it's better.


They're definitely riding what they prefer, but a lot of times that will be a different board than what the graphic indicates.


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

that board is said to be a true twin,twin next year but with a setback stance..
weird


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That board is actually an Élan Inverse relabeled for Burton because Mark is sponsored by big B. If you search Silk Road or any of the underground websites you can find it for sale on the black market. 

A lot of people don't realize that Mark didnt even do his own riding in Sochi. If you look closely you can see that its a stunt rider wearing a similar helmet to his. A few famous riders did this at Sochi because the course was so bad and they didn't want to risk their careers. 

The 2015 Burton Process is being manufactured back in the US this year at the Value City furniture factory in Hoboken.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> That board is actually an Élan Inverse relabeled for Burton because Mark is sponsored by big B. If you search Silk Road or any of the underground websites you can find it for sale on the black market.
> 
> A lot of people don't realize that Mark didnt even do his own riding in Sochi. If you look closely you can see that its a stunt rider wearing a similar helmet to his. A few famous riders did this at Sochi because the course was so bad and they didn't want to risk their careers.
> 
> The 2015 Burton Process is being manufactured back in the US this year at the Value City furniture factory in Hoboken.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Really? You needed a post-it note to point that one out? Lol. It's satire about all the ridiculous shit you hear over the years surrounding "Pros Boards". Most of those guys could ride a plank and still kill it.


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sport Chek sells a Burton Process 3D McMorris board:

Burton Process 3D McMorris Mens Snowboard - SportChek.ca

"A progression-hungry special edition of the freestyle deck Mark McMorris rides daily. Whether you're stomping triple corks or your first 360, unlock your full potential with this specially crafted Mark McMorris edition of the ever-popular Process. V-Rocker fuels progression with continuous, catch-free rocker freedom from tip to tail. Similar in versatility but softer flexing than the legendary Custom, the Process 3D® is geared for the freestyle rider, but very capable of all-mountain adventure. Canadian colors pay tribute to McMo's corked out journey to the biggest slopestyle spotlight of all."
Features:

BEND: V-Rocker
SHAPE: Twin
FLEX: Directional
CORE: Super Fly® with Dualzone EGD
FIBERGLASS: Triax
BASE: Extruded
EXTRAS: Scoop and Frostbite Edges


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Extruded base? Really? Meh...
The regular Process has a sintered base. I find it hard to believe Mark would be riding an extruded base.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> Really? You needed a post-it note to point that one out? Lol. It's satire about all the ridiculous shit you hear over the years surrounding "Pros Boards". Most of those guys could ride a plank and still kill it.


That's what MEME's are for, are they not?:icon_scratch:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> A lot of people don't realize that Mark didnt even do his own riding in Sochi. If you look closely you can see that its a stunt rider wearing a similar helmet to his. A few famous riders did this at Sochi because the course was so bad and they didn't want to risk their careers.



What? I'd like to see some proof of this. That can't be possible.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> What? I'd like to see some proof of this. That can't be possible.












Like tonic said, pros can probably ride a 2-by-4 strapped on with rope better than we ride our 500+$ hi-tech boards :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that graphic sucks, i want Jar-Jar Binks on my Burton

i wonder about pros, could they ride a shit board in shit conditions or are they spoiled and soft by riding killer equipment in primo pow all the time? look how many bellyachers there were about the conditions at the olympics, WHaaaa, this pipe too blah blah, this course is too lala...stfu, how about a little adversity? Not talking about the backcountry monsters at all, i mean, the rest.


----------

